# We Knew It Was Coming: Amazon Raises Prime Membership



## weaveadiva (Apr 26, 2018)

*Amazon to raise Prime membership in US to $119 from $99*
*.*
*




*
*.*

https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-to-raise-prime-membership-in-us-to-119-from-99/

Amazon finance chief Brian Olsavsky said Thursday that his company will hike Prime's fee to $119 a year, from $99, on May 11. The new price will apply to existing Prime members' renewals starting June 16. Olsavsky made the comments during an earnings call with analysts. If your regular renewal is on or after June 16, you won't be allowed to prepay for another year at the currently lower rate, an Amazon spokeswoman said.

Despite those few increases, the boost to Prime's fee -- particularly above the psychologically significant $100 level -- could threaten future renewals and new Prime customers. Prime is one of the company's most important businesses, helping build loyal, repeat customers who tend to spend about twice as much with Amazon than non-Prime shoppers.


----------



## weaveadiva (Apr 26, 2018)

Y'all still renewing?


----------



## Stormy (Apr 26, 2018)

Nope! I’m canceling. I haven’t been using it much lately anyway.


----------



## Sridevi (Apr 26, 2018)

It’s still worth it to me. I order several times a week and I watch prime video.


----------



## aminata (Apr 26, 2018)

Wasnt planning on renewing anyways.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 26, 2018)

I just ended my 3rd or 4th trial membership.  For me, the annual fee isn't worth the fact that a lot of the Prime stuff I see is more expensive than other sites, and I'm not interested in any of the other services (ex. videos, music, etc.).


----------



## Atthatday (Apr 26, 2018)

Bezos is trying to be the first quadrillionaire. An increase, plus tax breaks. It must be nice!


----------



## nysister (Apr 26, 2018)

I thoughts it was $149-$179 or thereabouts. 

I'm all in until it hits about $350, then I'll have to consider if it's worth it, but currently my happiness meter is based off of whether I can get things shipped via Prime.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Apr 26, 2018)

I wish they would separate out Prime Video. I don't use that at all.


----------



## Zuleika (Apr 26, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> Y'all still renewing?


Yep.


----------



## bellebebe (Apr 26, 2018)

I’m about to cancel my auto renewal. Thanks for the info, OP


----------



## chassiecrane (Apr 26, 2018)

I’ll be renewing foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I decided a long time ago I’m going down with the Amazon ship.


----------



## Menina Preta (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll be renewing. But I need my husband to cancel his, b/c it's no sense for two people in the household to each have Prime.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 27, 2018)

And that would be a yep to renewal. I use far too many of the services to quit them now. If the price climbs much higher, I would have to do some soul searching. I don't know what that higher price limit is though


----------



## brittle_hair (Apr 27, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> I'll be renewing. But I need my husband to cancel his, b/c it's no sense for two people in the household to each have Prime.



Yep same here me and DH are joining up our accounts so that we pay only one fee.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 27, 2018)

I get enough free shipping to pay for 2 or 3 memberships, so yes I'm renewing.


----------



## sapphire74 (Apr 27, 2018)

I will be renewing! I use a lot of the services offered so I get my money’s worth!


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Apr 27, 2018)

I share with my sister and we just renewed. I’m fine with the increase


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2018)

I kind of feel trapped because I have literally thousands of family pictures and videos saved to Amazon Photos that comes free with Prime membership.  But honestly, I think it's worth it though. With the free shipping, Prime videos and free picture storage, and all the other perks, it's honestly a deal.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2018)

We'll renew this time. 

We use too many Prime services to jump ship over $20.  However, we're not THAT attached.   If they go up again next year, we might drop.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 27, 2018)

I’m writing mine off as a business expense so yes.


----------



## 30something (Apr 27, 2018)

Only $20 bucks extra a year. That is shipping and handling for 2 Standard shipping orders. It is still worth it to me.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 27, 2018)

Zuleika said:


> Yep.


I ain't going nowhere


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 27, 2018)

Nevermind said:


> Only $20 bucks extra a year. That is shipping and handling for 2 Standard shipping orders. It is still worth it to me.



the $20 is the offset of 4 Starbucks Caffe Mocha Venti,with whole milk, and no whipped cream which I will no longer be having anyway..


----------



## sunnydaze (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't use Prime. The only thing I do on Amazon is order products. They are always delivered days ahead of the delivery date anyway (I've gotten items in 24 hours), so the 2 day shipping lure isn't it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 27, 2018)

i canceled yesterday.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 27, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> I'll be renewing. But I need my husband to cancel his, b/c it's no sense for two people in the household to each have Prime.





brittle_hair said:


> Yep same here me and DH are joining up our accounts so that we pay only one fee.



You know you can authorize another adult access to your Prime, right? It's like their very own account with their own settings and stuff, but under your Prime. Y'all should've been done that. 

My Prime renews in February, so I've got until then to decide if I'll keep it or not. I'm going to use the time to really see if I can get the same types of benefits through other channels. Even if it's more hassle, I'm on kind of an *** the system mentality right now.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 27, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> Y'all still renewing?


yep


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm re-newing at the end of the year at the student rate. I will cancel my auto renewal.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 27, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> i canceled yesterday.


Yeah this might make me pull the plug too.  I was fine when it went up to  $100 since it seemed worth it, especially with Prime Video. 

Now this increase makes me go 'eh'.  I can wait a few extra days and still get free shipping on stuff.  Or wait and place a larger order from Target or Walmart to get free shipping on some stuff.  I order less stuff since I started a stricter budget anyways.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...90efaf1f1ee_story.html?utm_term=.338e81a5ebe8
By the way, they reported doubling profits along with the price increase annoucement.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 27, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> I’m writing mine off as a business expense so yes.


This!


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 27, 2018)

Yup, still renewing. I use lots of their services so it's worth it to me.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 27, 2018)

I’ve saved almost $400 in shipping already and it’s only April.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 27, 2018)

I find stuff cheaper on Amazon and I don't have to go get it (i.e dog food, external battery chargers, paper shopping bags). And let's face it, I procrastinate. 4-5 days is all well and dandy until the dog only has maayybee 2 days of food left and it's higher at the store. Happens all the time.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Apr 27, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> I’m writing mine off as a business expense so yes.



You can do that?  Do you have to buy business related items at some point along with the toilet paper?

I'll have to tell my sister about that.


----------



## straightlovely (Apr 27, 2018)

tiffers said:


> I kind of feel trapped because I have literally thousands of family pictures and videos saved to Amazon Photos that comes free with Prime membership.  But honestly, I think it's worth it though. With the free shipping, Prime videos and free picture storage, and all the other perks, it's honestly a deal.


 
The unlimited photo storage is worth $119 a year alone! Plus everything else I'll still be renewing.  I don't think enough people take advantage of that part of the membership.


----------



## Kimiche (Apr 27, 2018)

I will still renew, because I order a lot from Amazon.  I've saved a lot on shipping and I watch movies and some shows on Prime.  At first I was ticked off when I saw the news about the price increase,  but I calmed down when I realized the benefits of having the annual membership.


----------



## MsLiss (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm still renewing. $100 a year (comes out to ~8.25/month) was really a steal for everything you're getting. Free two-day shipping, free same-day shipping, free two-hour shipping, Amazon video, Amazon music, Kindle lending library, free unlimited photo storage, etc. There's no service I don't use. I do wish they'd throw in some extra perks with that $20 though.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 27, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> You can do that?  Do you have to buy business related items at some point along with the toilet paper?
> 
> I'll have to tell my sister about that.



Yes. This is where I get my packing and shipping supplies from. 

From TurboTax:

According to the IRS, if you used it exclusively and regularly for business then yes it is deductible. It would list it as under memberships/fees.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 27, 2018)

prettyinpurple said:


> Yeah this might make me pull the plug too.  I was fine when it went up to  $100 since it seemed worth it, especially with Prime Video.
> 
> Now this increase makes me go 'eh'.  I can wait a few extra days and still get free shipping on stuff.  Or wait and place a larger order from Target or Walmart to get free shipping on some stuff.  I order less stuff since I started a stricter budget anyways.
> 
> ...


they are greedy and im not going to help them. sick of 2 day shipping items also taking longer.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 27, 2018)

chassiecrane said:


> I’ll be renewing foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I decided a long time ago I’m going down with the Amazon ship.




Bezo got you hook, line, and sinker huh?


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Apr 27, 2018)

my renewal date is June 4th so I'm good; I'll have from that day forth to decide if I'll keep my membership


----------



## gingertea (Apr 27, 2018)

Renewing... as long as I can continue to get it under the student rate


----------



## bimbabe (Apr 27, 2018)

For Prime Day alone this is still worth it. The guaranteed shipping times are also beneficial. I will renew.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sadly I'm addicted to the convenience.


----------



## PuddingPop (Apr 27, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> I'll be renewing. But I need my husband to cancel his, b/c it's no sense for two people in the household to each have Prime.


This is what I just said to my hubby. Time for us to consolidate out accounts.


----------



## lushlady (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm a student , so yes I will be renewing.


----------



## chassiecrane (Apr 28, 2018)

deediamante said:


> Bezo got you hook, line, and sinker huh?



 I’m on like year 4 or 5 since they started student memberships. Same with Spotify. They got me forever


----------



## brittle_hair (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenEyedJen said:


> You know you can authorize another adult access to your Prime, right? It's like their very own account with their own settings and stuff, but under your Prime. Y'all should've been done that.
> 
> My Prime renews in February, so I've got until then to decide if I'll keep it or not. I'm going to use the time to really see if I can get the same types of benefits through other channels. Even if it's more hassle, I'm on kind of an *** the system mentality right now.



We haven't done it yet because his expires in May, but yes that's exactly what we're planning to do - give him access to my prime account while using his own Amazon log-in credentials.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 28, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> You can do that?  Do you have to buy business related items at some point along with the toilet paper?
> 
> I'll have to tell my sister about that.


yes, you can. i have amazon business. just upload your business registration documents for approval and you're good to go. prices on some items are also cheaper on amazon business.


----------



## Mingus (Apr 28, 2018)

...........................


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 28, 2018)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Sadly I'm addicted to the convenience.


With two kids and a full time job, it is worth it to me to not have to go to the store every time I remember I’ll need something.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 28, 2018)

I tried it just for a year. It hasn't seemed to be worth it, and now it's definitely not worth it to me so I won't be renewing.


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 28, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> Y'all still renewing?



We  need 1 account and 60k ship to addresses


----------



## brg240 (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't think the price hike is bad but I object to Jeff Bezos getting more money.  the price hike will yield 2 billion but i doubt that will be distributed to the workers.

Like amazon workers don't even get a prime membership :/

I might cancel mine and split with my bro

People are speculating the price hike is bc of the cost of aquiring and creating shows for prime video. Specifically the new LOTR series. 
Tbh i don't care for lotr and prime video is my least used video subscription, so pass


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 29, 2018)

I was going to ask my sister if we could share ours, but I’m just going to add my mother to my account. 

Outside of shipping, I’ll probably start trying to food delivery service. I’ve been told it is pretty good. Grocery stores (even big named ones) around me still charge decent delivery fees. 

As for prime video, my son watches some of the free stuff on the fire stick, so I’m kinda stuck lol.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 29, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> I was going to ask my sister if we could share ours, but I’m just going to add my mother to my account.
> 
> Outside of shipping, I’ll probably start trying to food delivery service. I’ve been told it is pretty good. Grocery stores (even big named ones) around me still charge decent delivery fees.
> 
> As for prime video, my son watches some of the free stuff on the fire stick, so I’m kinda stuck lol.


I would have kept it if Amazon Fresh wasnt an additional $15/month.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 29, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> I would have kept it if Amazon Fresh wasnt an additional $15/month.


Wait.... what? Ok. Now I have to look because I don’t remember hearing that part. Most places that deliver charge about that much each time, so I’d have to see if it was really worth it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 29, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> Wait.... what? Ok. Now I have to look because I don’t remember hearing that part. Most places that deliver charge about that much each time, so I’d have to see if it was really worth it.


yup after the 30 day free trial, prime fresh is $14.99. Prime now is free but only has WF, sprouts and amazon and shopping options.


----------



## chicitygirl (Apr 29, 2018)

Not even considering dropping it. I buy so much stuff that I'd otherwise either pay more for with shipping or waste time and gas going to the store getting, it's more than worth the price increase to keep Prime. We use the Prime video and free photo and video storage (dropbox and the like will run you $120 a year alone) so it's worth it.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 29, 2018)

Share my prime with 3 other adults and I get the student price. We live in different states. Thanks Amazon lol


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

Everything I order from Amazon have always had free shipping attached to it. As far as getting my items in 2 days, that does not interest me much since I can actually wait for my items to arrive all the time . I'm good. I will not pay the extra price. 

I thought it was hefty at $79 and $119 is far more than that, sooooo.... No, not a good idea for me.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 1, 2018)

Did they always charge tax on the membership?

My $119 membership was $131.20.  Boooooo!!!!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 1, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Did they always charge tax on the membership?
> 
> My $119 membership was $131.20.  Boooooo!!!!


Yep they did.  I noticed it a while ago, when I actually started paying attention lol.


----------



## IslandMummy (Aug 1, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Did they always charge tax on the membership?
> 
> My $119 membership was $131.20.  Boooooo!!!!





prettyinpurple said:


> Yep they did.  I noticed it a while ago, when I actually started paying attention lol.


They do???? I never knew that.!


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 5, 2018)

Did you guys know Amazon stopped giving a free month of prime for orders being late?

https://www.dealnews.com/features/Amazon-Quietly-Killed-a-Popular-Prime-Shipping-Perk/2207696.html


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 7, 2018)

I get the student price. I’ll graduate with my masters in May but plan to continue my education and get other certifications- just taking my time. As long as I maintain a course here and there I might tell my folks to do the same thing they’ve been doing with Netflix and just use my membership


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 8, 2018)

So they tried to bump me off the student one because of the years  (was getting my masters part time, super slow) ...but now that I'm in a Phd program, they had to give me student prime again  . I locked that down at my new student email address   and just received two packages today and one yesterday   .  I am all about the prime and use it for_ everything_ (This time it's books for school, but it's always something and it's the quickest way to order).


Btw don't sleep on instacart. Now you can order from a lot of local stores for groceries and stuff, and since I need help in this area, I've taken them up on it. I think they have a promo right now for $20 off the first delivery and I took them up on it too. You sign up and look for your grocery stores and other things in your area that you need. They have everything from basic grocery stores to all natural places like whole foods.

https://www.instacart.com/store/welcome

I went here looking for a promo code and found that the $20 off first order and free delivery  code worked  https://coupon.everafterguide.net/i...rusted=1&sid=ox2j0xgu34nnztd6cvl7dq8rone92x11

It was a life saver this weekend as I was too sick to go anywhere and could barely get out of bed, so I needed someone to do the shopping for me. Getting milk, eggs, and so on delivered was really helpful. I just put everything in I'd normally get at my local store and someone showed up within the hour.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 20, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> You know you can authorize another adult access to your Prime, right? It's like their very own account with their own settings and stuff, but under your Prime. Y'all should've been done that.
> 
> My Prime renews in February, so I've got until then to decide if I'll keep it or not. I'm going to use the time to really see if I can get the same types of benefits through other channels. Even if it's more hassle, I'm on kind of an *** the system mentality right now.



I didn't know that!  Thanks!  That's good to know if someone wants to use my Prime video.  I didn't want them to be able to see my other activity across Amazon,  so this is great they did that.  

I'm still making my way through this thread and I'm late, so I haven't seen all the responses.  Forgive me if someone else already mentioned it, but if you have Medicaid or receive EBT the Prime membership is $5.99/month.  I definitely took advantage of that deal back when it first came out.


----------



## weaveadiva (Feb 4, 2022)

Amazon raises price of annual Prime membership to $139​
Amazon is increasing the cost of its Prime membership service to $139 a year and $14.99 a month.

The company announced the increase in the U.S. — from $119 a year and $12.99 a month — on Thursday, citing "the continued expansion of Prime member benefits as well as the rise in wages and transportation costs."

For new members, the price change kicks in on Feb. 18, while existing members will see higher prices when their subscription is up for renewal after March 25.









						Amazon raises price of annual Prime membership to $139
					

Amazon is increasing the U.S. subscription cost to $139 a year from $119, citing more customer benefits and higher employee wages and transportation costs.




					www.npr.org


----------



## demlew (Feb 4, 2022)

weaveadiva said:


> Amazon raises price of annual Prime membership to $139​
> Amazon is increasing the cost of its Prime membership service to $139 a year and $14.99 a month.
> 
> The company announced the increase in the U.S. — from $119 a year and $12.99 a month — on Thursday, citing "the continued expansion of Prime member benefits as well as the rise in wages and transportation costs."
> ...



Ironic that this is the article I see after I read about his new $450m mega-yacht.


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 4, 2022)

demlew said:


> Ironic that this is the article I see after I read about his new $450m mega-yacht.


Bezos must be mad that people in Rotterdam are vowing to come throw stones at his boat, instead of happily agreeing to dismantle a whole bridge just so it can pass through the area. When’s his next space ride? Maybe he can go scout out some territory on Mars for his fellow billionaires.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 4, 2022)

I don’t know how I ever survived without Amazon and I don’t even take full advantage of it like I should. But I really enjoy the music, video, and free shipping. I’m going to look into the photo storage.

I don’t even know how significant the price increase would have to be for me to cancel. The convenience and time saved just can’t be beat. I got the prime credit card a few months ago and that makes it even more worth it with the 5% cash back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 6, 2022)

I share my Prime subscription with my sisters. I might have to have them start chipping in on this yearly fee


----------

